# WIWA DUOMIX 333 PFP price



## tmn_trinh (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how much is a used WIWA DUOMIX 333 PFP cost? Does anyone have one for sale?

thanks,
MT


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Had to google it, I am sure even the single is expensive so good luck on the search.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No, but I'm pretty sure Scott is working on a review as we type. :whistling2:


----------

